# Solved: Samsung LCD TV won't power on



## Zagnarv

Model is Samsung LN32A330 J1D Out of warranty.

Red light on power button is on, so it's plugged in. Set won't power on with remote or with power button. I've tried unplugging, waiting an hour or so, and re-plugging. Still won't come on. This happened twice before over thelast few days, but one of many subsequent attempts powered it on. Now it won't power on at all. 

I've heard of similar problems with other Samsung models that were solved by replacing capacitors in the power supply. I have fixed loose solder joints in old CRT TV's before, so I'm not afraid of replacing capacitors. I've just never had the back off of one of these flat pannel TV's. Any suggestions? Am I on the right track?


----------



## Mumbodog

Yes most likely a power supply section problem.

Replacing board components on newer electronics is a whole new game, they are much smaller and most are surface soldered, requiring a whole new set of skills and tools to perform the work.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surface_mount


----------



## Zagnarv

This forum was great and specific on my computer problem, but of no help at all on the TV Monitor issue. Still, thanks for the help with the computer.


----------



## Zagnarv

I'll just take it to the shop and they can fix the blown fuse or whatever the problem is.


----------



## JohnWill

Fixing TV's is a little out of our line.


----------



## gooner2233

I had the power problem were Tv takes longer and longer to come on and just clicks, eventually it wouldn't come on at all, called a TV repair man and he said it was a common problem with Samsung LCD TV's, cost £100 to fix so weighed up the options of buying a new one probably at £500/600 and decided to get it repaired - he replaced 4 capacitors and only took about 25 minutes. Have read a bit more about this problem and seems to surface after about 2 years so maybe this repair will only last this long.


----------

